# Diplomi "facili"



## Spiritoso78

Buon giorno ragazzi,


mi chiedevo come potremmo tradurre, se possibile, il termine *diplomi "facili"*, vale a dire un diploma o un titolo scolastico ottenuto in modo illegale e disonesto. Lo stesso aggettivo,purtroppo, vale per altri tipi documenti, tipo le lauree e le patenti..

Come da regolamento, faccio dei tentativo: illegally-obtained diplomas, fake diplomas.

*Grazie mille*


----------



## gandolfo

Hi spiritoso
Fake is good also: "bogus diplomas" I'm sure some more suggestions will arrive


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Gandolfo,

grazie mille, *come sempre!*


----------



## Matrap

Hi
I think there's a slight difference between "fake diplomas" and "diplomi facili". I mean fake means falsi, fasulli whilst "facili" describes how they have been obtained (illegally) but the diploma per se may well be perfectly legal.

What's your opinion about this?


----------



## Peninsular

I agree with Matrap that there's a difference between the two, but God knows how you'd say it! The nature of the British education system (for all its many faults) doesn't really allow the question to arise, because all exams are administered externally...
_qualifications of doubtful merit_?? Boh!


----------



## nord_est

in slang = "shit diploma"


----------



## gandolfo

Deceptive/spurious diploma

"Bogus" actually means to pretend to be real or genuine......so..... quasi quasi può andare....




> Hi
> I think there's a slight difference between "fake diplomas" and "diplomi facili". I mean fake means falsi, fasulli whilst "facili" describes how they have been obtained (illegally) but the diploma per se may well be perfectly legal.



Hi matrap
I understand what you're saying but the fact is that the diploma has been obtained illegally means that it is illegal it's not genuine.


----------



## Spiritoso78

> "facili" describes how they have been obtained (illegally) but the diploma per se may well be perfectly legal.



Ciao Matrap,

in effetti hai ragione, anche perchè questi documenti fasulli (patenti, diplomi, certificati di invalidità) vengono effettivamente rilasciati su carta legale o autentica, per cui nessuno riuscirebbe ad accorgersene se non a seguito di accurati controlli della GDF o delle autorità competenti.

Mi chiedevo se si possa dire: deceitfully-obtained o deceitfully-issued documents?


----------



## Peninsular

Hi Gandolfo - don't agree here! If I get my *maturità* because the school I went to made it easy, the qualification itself is not a fake, it's the school that hasn't obeyed the rules, the person possessing them has been in some way facilitated or proper procedures haven't been followed.


----------



## Lazzini

I would be inclined to support Gandolfo's suggestions here, not that it's a matter of great import, but if I hear that someone has a bogus qualification I understand only that he isn't as qualified as he claims to be. I don't think most people would bother to distinguish between a completely fake qualification or a falsely claimed genuine one.


----------



## Peninsular

I think the difference is that you're not likely to ever find out about a _diploma facile_ because they're given by accredited schools, not invented universities!


----------



## gandolfo

Peninsular said:


> Hi Gandolfo - don't agree here! If I get my *maturità* because the school I went to made it easy, the qualification itself is not a fake, it's the school that hasn't obeyed the rules, the person possessing them has been in some way facilitated or proper procedures haven't been followed.


Well it's still fake because the qualification hasn't been obtained legally, yes the document is "real" but here we are talking about a diploma as a qualification not as a document per se.....aren't we? Also often the students collaborate in obtaining these "facile" diplomas....they aren't innocent "victims"


----------



## Peninsular

I'm not saying they're good! It's just that I think there's a difference, because often they are the result of favouritism or facilitation which is difficult to prove and hence difficult to prosecute, so I would imagine that not many _diplomi facili _are ever actually declared invalid. In Rome, there is the (possibly apocryphal) urban legend that certain costly and respected private schools and universities bend the rules when conferring qualifications, and these, for example, are _facile_. Maybe _*suspect qualifications*_ is a better way of putting it...


----------



## King Crimson

This discussion reminds me of the infamous "18 politico", which students in the 1968 protest movement claimed (here in Italy at least) to be granted as minimum grade in university exams. Now, I understand that Spiritoso's query is based on different assumptions (i.e. illegally obtained) but, as a native, when I hear of diploma (or laurea etc.) "facile" I can't help but think to those qualifications/degrees, perfectly legal _per se_, but obtained just lowering the bar...


EDIT: I'm seeing right now Peninsular's post and seems we are on the same wavelenght


----------



## london calling

_Diplomi facili_ is a difficult concept to express in English! I'll have to have a long think about that.

Regards counterfeit or fake qualifications, we'd say "mickey mouse" in BE.


----------



## giginho

By my way, I have to agree with king Crimson. The point is that they obtained the diploma by lowering the bar....not paying for that. In the first case is a "diploma facile", in the second case is a "diploma falso".

So "diploma facile" is similar to "diploma regalato", so you can say something like "gifted diploma".....does it work?


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> So "diploma facile" is similar to "diploma regalato", so you can say something like "gifted diploma".....does it work?


Purtroppo no, Giginho.

Mi fai venire in mente le patenti facili/regalate:

_Chi_ (....espressione colorita/parolaccia a scelta) _ti ha dato la patente?!
Who_ (the hell/f**ck) _gave you your driving licence?!
_

Ma non riesco a tradurre il "concetto" in inglese....


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Purtroppo no, Giginho.
> 
> Mi fai venire in mente le patenti facili/regalate:
> 
> _Chi_ (....espressione colorita/parolaccia a scelta) _ti ha dato la patente?!
> Who_ (the hell/f**ck) _gave you your driving licence?!
> _
> 
> Ma non riesco a tradurre il "concetto" in inglese....



Come avete fatto a diventare un impero mondiale senza barare???? Misteri della storia!!!!


----------



## ray.

Peninsular said:


> If I get my *maturità* because the school I went to made it easy, the qualification itself is not a fake.


Per questo 'diploma facile' non è traducibile, perchè è un titolo legale ottenuto in maniera illegale. L'unico modo sintetico per spiegare sarebbe *'diploma comprato' *ma anche questo sarebbe incomprensibile a un inglese.


----------



## giginho

ray. said:


> Per questo 'diploma facile' non è traducibile, perchè è un titolo legale ottenuto in maniera illegale. L'unico modo sintetico per spiegare sarebbe *'diploma comprato' *ma anche questo sarebbe incomprensibile a un inglese.



Non sono completamente d'accordo.

Se io vado ad una scuola in cui si studia (per assurdo) una pagina per materia e mi interrogano solo su quella pagina io ottengo il mio diploma legale in maniera legale. Ci sono scuole in cui è facilissimo prendere un "pezzo di carta", altre in cui lo stesso pezzo di carta è una guerra, ma non per questo in una si fanno le cose legalmente e nell'altra no


----------



## gandolfo

How about "dodgy diploma"



> *'diploma comprato' *ma anche questo sarebbe incomprensibile a un inglese.



I think English people would understand a "bought degree" we're not that ingenui


----------



## giginho

gandolfo said:


> How about "dodgy diploma"
> 
> 
> 
> I think English people would understand a "bought degree" we're not that ingenui



Maybe you're not (ahahahahah  ), but I think that comprato is not what we're looking for....mumble mumble....I'm too ignorant to think about something that really works

"Diploma for dummies"????? No vero??


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Non sono completamente d'accordo.
> 
> Se io vado ad una scuola in cui si studia (per assurdo) una pagina per materia e mi interrogano solo su quella pagina io ottengo il mio diploma legale in maniera legale. Ci sono scuole in cui è facilissimo prendere un "pezzo di carta", altre in cui lo stesso pezzo di carta è una guerra, ma non per questo in una si fanno le cose legalmente e nell'altra no


Appunto quello che hanno detto gli altri....è questo il concetto che non riesco a tradurre senza fare uno spiegone che non finisce più! 
Quante volte ho sentito che qualcuno è andato all'università di XXX anziché YYY, perché esci con in mano lo stesso pezzo di carta, perfettamente valido e legale, ma all'università di XXX ottenerlo ti è costato meno fatica (non perché hai corrotto qualcuno).


----------



## gandolfo

london calling said:


> Appunto quello che hanno detto gli altri....è questo il concetto che non riesco a tradurre senza fare uno spiegone che non finisce più!
> Quante volte ho sentito che qualcuno è andato all'università di XXX anziché YYY, perché esci con in mano lo stesso pezzo di carta, perfettamente valido e legale, ma all'università di XXX ottenerlo ti è costato meno fatica (non perché hai corrotto qualcuno).


Hi LC
This reminds me of a certain ex minister of Education who went to a particular university to get some qualification because of a 90% "success" rate compared with the national norm of 30%...... and admitted it (I'm sure that corruption c'entra though, directly or indirectly)


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Appunto quello che hanno detto gli altri....è questo il concetto che non riesco a tradurre senza fare uno spiegone che non finisce più!
> Quante volte ho sentito che qualcuno è andato all'università di XXX anziché YYY, perché esci con in mano lo stesso pezzo di carta, perfettamente valido e legale, ma all'università di XXX ottenerlo ti è costato meno fatica (non perché hai corrotto qualcuno).



Ecco, vedi? Rinnovo la mia perplessità su come avete fatto a diventare un impero mondiale senza imbrogliare..... siete dei geni! 



gandolfo said:


> Hi LC
> This reminds me of a certain ex minister of Education who went to a particular university to get some qualification because of a 90% "success" rate compared with the national norm of 30%...... and admitted it (I'm sure that corruption c'entra though, directly or indirectly)



Non solo all'università....pure per l'esame di stato ha fatto il magheggio!

O tempora o mores!


----------



## panzona

Anche secondo me "diplomi facili" non vuol dire assolutamente che siano ottenuti illegalmente, ma riguarda piuttosto la sfera etico-morale dell'ottenimento... 
Come chi va a fare l'esame di stato per una professione in certe città piuttosto che in altre, dove le percentuali di 'promossi' sono molto più alte che in altri luoghi o, come diceva LC, chi sceglie un'università piuttosto che un'altra per la nota 'facilità' con cui si passano gli esami, e così via...

Non so come si possa rendere in inglese, ma credo comunque che sia questa 'interpretazione' a dover essere resa.




p.s. Un altro modo per ottenere una laurea facile è quella di copiare la tesi parola per parola da quella di un altro o di un'altra: eh sì, io ho discusso la mia tesi due volte, solo che della seconda volta ero ignara, e c'era un tizio a me sconosciuto seduto al posto del candidato, che spacciava per sue le mie parole... 

EDIT: cross posted con giginho e gandolfo


----------



## joanvillafane

I don't pretend to understand all the ins and outs of this discussion - but nobody has mentioned the term "diploma mill" for the type of university that is understood to be basically selling degrees - for online courses, let's say.  All of a sudden, everyone here has a Ph.D. from an online university.....


----------



## luway

giginho said:


> Non sono completamente d'accordo.
> 
> Se io vado ad una scuola in cui si studia (per assurdo) una pagina per materia e mi interrogano solo su quella pagina io ottengo il mio diploma legale in maniera legale. Ci sono scuole in cui è facilissimo prendere un "pezzo di carta", altre in cui lo stesso pezzo di carta è una guerra, ma non per questo in una si fanno le cose legalmente e nell'altra no



Giginho, certo che succede anche questo, ma mi pare il topic di questo thread sia andato perso in corso di discussione, Spiritoso cercava un termine per descrivere:



Spiritoso78 said:


> Buon giorno ragazzi,
> mi chiedevo come potremmo tradurre, se possibile, il termine *diplomi "facili"*, vale a dire un diploma o un titolo scolastico ottenuto in modo illegale e disonesto. Lo stesso aggettivo,purtroppo, vale per altri tipi documenti, tipo le lauree e le patenti..
> 
> Come da regolamento, faccio dei tentativo: illegally-obtained diplomas, fake diplomas.
> 
> *Grazie mille*




Che poi così sia come lui intende l'aggettivo _facile_ mentre a te fa pensare a titoli 'presi con più facilità' della norma, è un altro discorso, resta il fatto che lui cercava un termine per definire quelli ottenuti comprandoli o comunque maneggiando in qualche modo.
Sinceramente, con le disquisizioni fatte sui vari modi in cui si possono ottenere dei titoli mi sono persa: è stata trovata una qualche espressione per dirlo in inglese in modo chiaro o no?


----------



## giginho

joanvillafane said:


> I don't pretend to understand all the ins and outs of this discussion - but nobody has mentioned the term "diploma mill" for the type of university that is understood to be basically selling degrees - for online courses, let's say.  All of a sudden, everyone here has a Ph.D. from an online university.....



As far as I can understand diploma mill is what in italy we call diplomificio o fabbrica dei diplomi....it refers to the istitution that make this kind of diploma "gift", diploma facile is the act to gain a diploma "gifted"

Luway, hai sicuramente ragione. Il problema è che, se posso permettermi (non me ne voglia Spiritoso), il termine facile non è azzeccato rispetto a quello che voleva dire spiritoso. In ogni caso non è questo il tema del topic, per cui cedo il passo, non so come si potrebbe rendere in inglese!


----------



## london calling

Ho detto già il mio per quanto riguardano i diplomi "fasulli", Luway. Sono quelli "facili" che creano problemi!


----------



## joanvillafane

Rather than focusing on a specific diploma as "facile" we'd probably refer to the diploma mill as a way of casting doubt on the legitimacy of the diploma.  "He received his degree from a diploma mill" is an indirect reference but I can't think of any commonly accepted term in English for "diplomi facili."


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Ho detto già il mio per quanto riguardano i diplomi "fasulli", Luway. Sono quelli "facili" che creano problemi!



E se creano problemi a Te, L.C., figurati a me che razza di macello mi possono creare!!!!!!



joanvillafane said:


> Rather than focusing on a specific diploma as "facile" we'd probably refer to the diploma mill as a way of casting doubt on the legitimacy of the diploma.  "He received his degree from a diploma mill" is an indirect reference but I can't think of any commonly accepted term in English for "diplomi facili."



You said:

"He received his degree from a diploma mill"

I will translate as:

"Ha preso il diploma presso un diplomificio"

The point is: find an adjective for the diploma of your sentence!!!!

Come on! You can do it! Help us find the solution!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joanvillafane

fraudulent?

(still thinking.....)


----------



## ray.

Spiritoso78 said:


> termine *diplomi "facili"*, vale a dire un diploma o un titolo scolastico ottenuto in modo illegale e disonesto.





gandolfo said:


> I think English people would understand a "bought degree" we're not that ingenui


Hi, Gandolfo, la faccenda non è così semplice, ed è per questo che si è generata anche qui una confusione.
Io mi riferivo alla accezione data da OP.
Tutti abbiamo scelto all'Università i MickeyMouse, gli esami dove un 30 e lode era assicurato, tutto il mondo è paese
Molti si iscrivono a Università appena create che fanno proselitismo e ottieni un diploma più facilmente, tutto normale
Qualcuno in una rispettabile Università [italiana , ora] compra un esame o un diploma da prof. corrotti, questo all'estero è raro ma si può capire come 'bought degree'.
Spiritoso , credo, parla di un altro fenomeno di Università fasulle ma riconosciute legalmente, dove vai, paghi e ottieni legalmente un titolo legale in maniera legale-illegale. Questo bisogna spiegarlo a chiunque: ' so' cos' e pazz'


----------



## giginho

joanvillafane said:


> fraudulent?
> 
> (still thinking.....)



I KNOW that you can do something better!

Go!Go!Go!Go!Go!

I'm your best supporter in this challenge! 

P.S. sorry, I'm really silly today!


----------



## gandolfo

A summary So far the suggestions have been: fake, bogus, deceptive, spurious, mickey mouse, bought, dodgy, fraudulent........they are all fairly synonymous.........and from what spiritoso says could all easily fit into the definition he provided:



> il termine *diplomi "facili"*, vale a dire un diploma o un titolo scolastico ottenuto* in modo illegale e disonesto.  *Lo stesso aggettivo,purtroppo, vale per altri tipi documenti, tipo le lauree e le patenti.



*EDIT*

Hi Ray 

I know how the system functions pretty well and understand the concept but I think the definition provided by spiritoso and the suggestions so far given are adequate enough to convey the idea.....


----------



## elfa

This is a very interesting discussion. I think London's suggestion of 

_Mickey Mouse diploma_ 

is the best. It doesn't imply that the diploma is illegal or invalid, but it does belittle the qualification. It suggests that it is easily obtained and not as "valid" in terms of a qualification as a diploma from a "good" school or university. My 2 cents. 

Edit: "bought diploma" doesn't do it for me. This isn't a term that would be instantly understood without further explanation, in my opinion.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

ho preso spunto dal servizio di Striscia la Notizia trasmesso _ieri e martedì_ ( intitolato *diplomi "facili"*), nel quale l'inviato ha smascherato un fantomatico Istituto milanese che, in combutta con un'altro istituto laziale compiacente, permetteva ai ragazzi di ottenere un qualsivoglia diploma sborsando la cifra di *20 mila euro*. 

Quindi, rispondendo in particolare alle domande di Luway e Giginho , il mio intento era quello di cercare un termine riferito a quei diplomi *ottenuti pagando*, senza aver mai frequentato una lezione o dato un esame. Ovviamente lo stesso meccanismo fraudolento è applicabile alle lauree, patenti ed altri titoli.Capisco però che non sia facile da tradurre. Grazie mille, terrò presente i vostri suggerimenti.


----------



## gandolfo

elfa said:


> This is a very interesting discussion. I think London's suggestion of
> 
> _Mickey Mouse diploma_
> 
> is the best. It doesn't imply that the diploma is illegal or invalid, but it does belittle the qualification. It suggests that it is easily obtained and not as "valid" in terms of a qualification as a diploma from a "good" school or university. My 2 cents.
> 
> Edit: "bought diploma" doesn't do it for me. This isn't a term that would be instantly understood without further explanation, in my opinion.



Hi Elfa
I think a possible problem with Mickey Mouse is that it has often been used in a derogatory way for new degree subjects that are considered less worthy, rather than a degree obtained "easily".....an example cited in the link is Football Business management.......


----------



## elfa

Spiritoso78 said:


> un termine riferito a quei diplomi *ottenuti pagando*, senza aver mai frequentato una lezione o dato un esame.



I would say 

_Fraudulently obtained diploma_ or 
_A degree that was fraudulently obtained_

See here


----------



## Spiritoso78

> _Fraudulently obtained diploma_



In addition to what has been said above, in particular by *LC and Gandolfo*, I'll keep in mind your suggestion as it reflects on the whole the illegal procedure followed by the students and the illegal tools provided by the teachers or professors involved in this story. 

Grazie ragazze!


----------



## giginho

Spiritoso78 said:


> Grazie ragazze!



Mi sento terribilmente escluso e inutile......sigh e sob.....


----------



## london calling

Apologies, Tuna, you're quite right: there are enough idiots around as it is!

Seriously, although we have now established that you can in fact "buy a degree" an adjective + noun translation is still difficult. I agree with Elfa that we don't say "bought degree" (although I also agree with Ray when he says it would be understood in context) and that probably "fraudently-obtained degree" is probably the nearest we're going to get to it.

Getting back to "mickey mouse", you might find this an interesting read - as you will see, _mickey mouse degrees_ are not fraudulently-obtained degrees, but degrees in subject deemed worthless and are the equivalent of the so-called "lauree inutili" as per the examples here.


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> Getting back to "mickey mouse", you might find this an interesting read - as you will see, _mickey mouse degrees_ are not  fraudulently-obtained degrees, but degree in subject deemed worthless  and are the equivalent of the so-called "lauree inutili" as per the  examples here.



@  Gando and London, I take your point about "Mickey Mouse degrees" being  useless subjects rather than being the _diploma facili_ that Spiritoso wanted translated.


----------



## Lorena1970

Spiritoso78 said:


> in effetti hai ragione, anche perchè *questi documenti fasulli *(patenti,  diplomi, certificati di invalidità) vengono effettivamente rilasciati su  carta legale o autentica, per cui nessuno riuscirebbe ad accorgersene  se non a seguito di accurati controlli della GDF o delle autorità  competenti.



Scusa ma allora intendi "diplomi falsi", non "diplomi  facili"...Una cosa falsa è diversa da una cosa "facile" come può essere  C**u o simili...No? Praticamente usi il termine "facili" per sottintendere "falsi", quindi quello che cercavi era un termine a sottendere altro, o no...?

Secondo me quelli C**u sono "Mikey Mouse diploma" mentre quello che intendi tu è "fraudolent" come dice Joan, se ho capito bene...?
Oppure, per tradurre il tuo "facili" come termine che significa/sottintende/allude a "falsi" potresti dire il classico "not exactly/properly legal"....?


----------



## ray.

gandolfo said:


> A summary So far the suggestions have been: *fake, bogus*, deceptive, spurious, *mickey mouse**,* *bought*, dodgy,* fraudulent*........they are all fairly synonymous.........and from what spiritoso says could all easily fit
> I know how the system functions pretty well and understand the concept but I think the _definition provided by spiritoso_ and the suggestions so far given are adequate enough to convey the idea.....


Credo che la definizione di spiritoso sia appropriata in italiano, per chi conosce la situazione reale, anche se _'facile_' è ambiguo e non va preso alla lettera. 
Se usiamo i termini che hai elencato per tradurre, per un inglese che non conosca la situazione 
'fake,bogus, etc degree' è una laurea falsa, contraffatta,
'bought' farebbe capire che i professori si sono fatti corrompere, 
non so se una laurea può essere 'deceptive o dodgy' o cosa capirebbe un inglese, etc.
Come ha detto spiritoso, 'facile, ottenuta in maniera illecita' la situazione è paradossale, contraddittoria,assurda: è legale-immorale-illecita allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Secondo me quelli C**u sono "Mikey Mouse diploma" mentre quello che intendi tu è "fraudulent"



Ciao Lorena,

parto dal presupposto che tutti i diplomi e le lauree ottenute seguendo un iter non "scolastico" ed ufficiale sono, a mio avviso, illegali e vergognose. Faccio riferimento ai vari C##u, Grandi S***le o altri Istituti per il recupero anni,nei quali tramite il pagamento di una bella somma, quindi *pagando e sostenendo degli esami fasulli o inesistenti in sedi compiacenti*, si può ottenere il tanto sospirato documento. Come hanno ben sottolineato LC, Elfa e gandolfo, il discorso non è incentrato sui i diplomi *inutili*, che non ti offriranno mai opportunità e sbocchi lavorativi = disoccupazione garantita (mickey mouse diplomas), ma sui diplomi ottenuti in modo *illegale* e *scorretto* (fraudulently), a scapito di tutte le altre persone, come* me,* *te* e molti altri che hanno frequentato *regolarmente* le scuole superiori e ancor di più l'Università, sostenendo tutti gli esami come prescritto dalla legge.
Questo è ciò che intendo per diploma "facile", anche a fronte del servizio di Striscia. Per cui credo che *fraudulently-obtained diploma *incarniciòche avevo in mente..


----------



## King Crimson

Personalmente, quoto del tutto il post di Lorena; anche secondo me "facile", in questo contesto, vuol dire una cosa diversa (v. anche il mio post #14) da quella che intendeva Spiritoso (ossia "illegale e disonesto").
Questa, in realtà, sarebbe (o starebbe diventando) una discussione da forum "Solo italiano" ma, ovviamente, il suo esito influenza i tentativi di traduzione che anche i nostri amici anglofoni stanno tentando di darci

EDIT: ho visto il tuo ultimo post Spiritoso e mi sentirei di confermare quello che ho detto, aggiungendo però che distinguerei tra "illegale" (ossia qualcosa che viola il codice penale) e "scorretto". A mio modo di vedere, una laurea "facile" può essere sicuramente ottenuta in modo scorretto o eticamente non condivisibile (per esempio, perché gli esami sono molto più facili di quelli di una scuola seria), ma non per questo può essere etichettata come laurea "illegale".


----------



## Lorena1970

Concordo con KC



Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao Lorena,
> 
> parto dal presupposto che tutti i diplomi e le lauree ottenute seguendo un iter non "scolastico" ed ufficiale *sono, a mio avviso, illegali e vergognose.*



Stai esprimendo un'opinione personale e soggettiva e, secondo me, hai sbagliato a porre la domanda...
I diplomi "nominati" secondo me sono "Mickey Mouse diploma" e NON sono illegali, poiché hanno pieno valore e sono riconosciuti dallo Stato.
Per questo i natives faticano a comprendere. Ripeto: tu usi "facili" per alludere a "illegali", e allora devi usare l'ironia British e dire "not exactly legal..." o forse anche "quite illegal..." o altre espressioni che non mi sovvengono, secondo me, per esprimere il tuo sttinteso.  Se invece vuoi un traducente, allora ti sono stati dati vari suggerimenti validi per esprimere qualcosa di davvero illegale.


----------



## Peninsular

credo che il problema è che ci sono diversi modo per fare che prendere una qualifica diventa facile, che variano da totalmente illegale (tipo a pagamento) a scelte discutibile dell'istituto...


----------



## ray.

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao,ho preso spunto dal* servizio di Striscia la Notizia *trasmesso _ieri e martedì_ ( intitolato *diplomi "facili"*),


Non pare proprio che spiritoso abbia espresso una opinione personale, ma di un servizio visto da 6 milioni di persone. La definizione, come già detto, è chiara e giusta per chi conosce la realtà: un diploma (una patente) regolare, valido, legale ottenuto in una maniera non illegale o fraudolenta, ma con un sistema immorale, che come giustamente egli dice è una vergogna nazionale.

Questo , pare , non è stato compreso a sufficienza: chi possiede una patente facile* non *può essere perseguito dalla legge, chi rilascia un diploma di maturità facile *non può essere perseguito dalla legge*. Le commissioni esaminatrici di tali istituti sono regolarmente nominate dal ministero ed hanno piena dignità di commissione di stato. In genere tali commissari compiacenti sono segnalati al ministero dallo stesso istituto, che talvolta è gestito direttamente o indirettamente da ex _(pre-pensionati_) funzionari, dirigenti e ispettori dello stesso ministero. Queste cose le sapete? le potete tradurre con un aggettivo?


----------



## Peninsular

Come ho detto sopra, il concetto di diplomi facili racchiude tanti possibilità, da quelli perseguibili a livello legali a quelli che sono di cattivo gusto: il problema è trovare una spiegazione in Inglese che copre tutti. Uno che prende la maturità grazie ad un sostegno dei insegnanti che magari non conferiscono ad un'altro studente non è lo stesso a uno che prende un posto di lavoro nell'amministrazione pubblica perché qualcuno trucca il sistema nel suo favore. Forse è il caso chiamarli quello che sono, cioè _illegally/irregularly obtained qualifications_, invece di usare il gergo di 'facili' che qualcuno userebbe anche per parlare di quelli di università privati e di certe facoltà di università pubbliche.


----------



## You little ripper!

I would call them _easily-obtained degrees/diplomas._


----------



## Lorena1970

Peninsular said:


> Come ho detto sopra, il concetto di diplomi facili racchiude tanti possibilità, da quelli perseguibili a livello legali a quelli che sono di cattivo gusto: il problema è trovare una spiegazione in Inglese che copre tutti. Uno che prende la maturità grazie ad un sostegno dei insegnanti che magari non conferiscono ad un'altro studente non è lo stesso a uno che prende un posto di lavoro nell'amministrazione pubblica perché qualcuno trucca il sistema nel suo favore. Forse è il caso chiamarli quello che sono, cioè _illegally/irregularly obtained qualifications_, invece di usare il gergo di 'facili' che qualcuno userebbe anche per parlare di quelli di università privati e di certe facoltà di università pubbliche.







Charles Costante said:


> I would call them _easily-obtained degrees/diplomas._



Yes Charles, this in case we refer to legal diplomas obtained attending facilitated schools/universities


----------



## luway

Charles Costante said:


> I would call them _easily-obtained degrees/diplomas._





Lorena1970 said:


> Yes Charles, this in case we refer to legal diplomas obtained attending facilitated schools/universities



Vero. Però penso che se lo si dice facendo un sorrisetto/ammiccando si possa usare quest'espressione anche per diplomi ottenuti in modo illecito... Almeno, a me l'idea la darebbe!


----------

